# 1967 Headlight Upgrade



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a headlight upgrade for a 1967?
My headlights and taillights just don't get bright enough to suit me.
I don't have any electrical issues. The old school bulbs just don't stand up to today's technology.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Not exactly an upgrade, but I got Halogen replacements off the shelf at NAPA for my '67. Still have a Guide T3 on one side so you can see the difference in brightness on the garage wall.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

pjw1967 said:


> Not exactly an upgrade, but I got Halogen replacements off the shelf at NAPA for my '67. Still have a Guide T3 on one side so you can see the difference in brightness on the garage wall.


Went out to the garage to take a pic. Reached in the window and pulled out the light switch. Guess what! No headlights. All other lights work including parking lights and taillights. Good thing I checked.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I have the same bulbs. I want something that is basically twice as bright.


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

pjw1967 said:


> Not exactly an upgrade, but I got Halogen replacements off the shelf at NAPA for my '67. Still have a Guide T3 on one side so you can see the difference in brightness on the garage wall.


So which is brighter, the T3 or the halogen?
I just ordered a set of 4 T3s from Ames for my 67 GTO, they are on back order.
Is there any relay or wiring harness changes to install the halogens?
Feel free to call me if have the time.
Thanks
HD
661-723-6880


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen these... https://www.opgi.com/gto/1966/lamps-lenses/headlights/CH25129/


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hallett Dave said:


> So which is brighter, the T3 or the halogen?
> I just ordered a set of 4 T3s from Ames for my 67 GTO, they are on back order.
> Is there any relay or wiring harness changes to install the halogens?
> Feel free to call me if have the time.
> ...


No issues. They were plug and play, i.e. the connectors on the headlights went directly into the plug.

https://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/LMAH6006/


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

pjw1967 said:


> No issues. They were plug and play, i.e. the connectors on the headlights went directly into the plug.
> 
> https://www.napaonline.com/napa/en/p/LMAH6006/


The NAPA link you provided sends me to part #LMP H6006, Headlight Bulb-High & Low Beam (Halogen)

Is this a single or dual element bulb?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry. Clicked when I should have clacked.

Wagner 2C1 is the upper bulb and has 2 filaments. Part nbr H5006.
Wagner 1C1 is the lower bulb and has 1 filament. Part nbr H5001. 

2C1 and 1C1 are the actual numbers on the bulbs on my car.

2 Wagner Halogen H5001 High Beam Headlight 1C1 Replaces 4001 5001 | eBay

Wagner Halogen Headlight H5006 2C1 Low Beam Made in USA | eBay

If you put H5006 and H5001 in the NAPA site search, they will come up with their own brand. Shows available in the NAPA near me.


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

pjw1967 said:


> Sorry. Clicked when I should have clacked.
> 
> Wagner 2C1 is the upper bulb and has 2 filaments. Part nbr H5006.
> Wagner 1C1 is the lower bulb and has 1 filament. Part nbr H5001.
> ...


Thank you for the explanation.
Dave


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I also have the Wagners and they are nice and plug right in. Be careful with other halogen replacements, as many will not plug in properly, as the connectors are too short (or too long, can't remember, but they don't fit).


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

BTW, those OPGI lights are about $100! I think I paid less than $10 for my Wagner halogens at NAPA.

A friend solved the problem of too little light by adding some sexy bluish driving lights in the cutout on the front bumper. If you go this route, you have a lot of options for some very bright driving lights, and they barely show.


----------

